# Call of Duty Black Ops 2



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Curious what everyone's thoughts are on BO2. I find it refreshing that they are taking it in a different direction. Setting it in 2025 is a good move IMO.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

As long as they do away with death streaks I'll buy it. Sorry I just don't think people should be rewarded for sucking and I would also like to see something along the lines of a moab for us players that can play that good. I'm on ps3 if anybody wants to get in a party together my gamer tag is U_ABOUT_TO_DIE


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been waiting for Future Warfare.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> I've been waiting for Future Warfare.


As have I. Not deep into the future though. 2025 is a good number,

XBOX: add me Natemz


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Black Ops 2: Slightly near future warfare!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Black Ops 2: Slightly near future warfare!


Hahaha


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

This will probably be the first COD game I buy since MW. I definitely like the future idea.

Too bad I sold my gaming pc tho. I guess I'll have to settle for the Xbox version.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope its better than the first one. They need coop missions.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kilik (29 d ago)

Whether there is any information about renting a server, and when they appear on your monitor
welding atlanta


----------

